# 2013 Bill Hargreaves Rodeo



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Make plans to attend the 43rd Annual Hargreaves Rodeo (if you haven't already)!

Father's Day weekend, June 13 - 16, 2013.

Details can be found at http://billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/


If you're interested in volunteering your boat and time to take some kids fishing, please send your contact information to [email protected] and someone will get back with you.



.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

swhiting said:


> Details can be found at http://billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/
> 
> If you're interested in volunteering your boat and time to take some kids fishing, please send your contact information to [email protected] and someone will get back with you.


*This is such a FUN thing to do!!*

*I was Blessed once to be able to take a boat load of Girl Anglers out for this event.*

*They made me a beautiful video of their day onboard the Playin' House.*

*Everytime I run across one of the parents today, I get a huge ((((hug)))).*

*Make a difference in a kids life and consider something you have never done before.*

*Change a kids life by simply fishing.*

*Awesome Event!!!*


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Tickets are being distributed today.

http://billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/details.html





..


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

this looks to be an awesome event!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

9 days and counting.....

Tickets are being sold online this year:
http://billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking forward to me and my 7 year-old first rodeo just for the experience!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Always enjoy this one... encourage folks to help with the volunteer to take kids fishing program ... take this opportunity to do what you love and make kids happy... its win win!!!


----------



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

When is the last day we can register for the rodeo? My son and I want to fish but I get paid on Thursday and the captains meeting is that night?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

You can buy tickets Thursday. They will be on sale at the captain's meeting.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump BTT
Please do not miss this opportunity to turn some young folks onto FISHING!
Volunteer


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Were and what time is capt meeting tomorrow


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Grand lagoon yacht club, Thursday 6:00


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you heading over to the website now!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I just purchased my ticket online. Is the captains meeting manditory? I live in Navarre and its quite a drive and would rather not.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

No the captains meeting is not you just gotta have a ticket when you weigh in your fish


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Cobiacatcher said:


> No the captains meeting is not you just gotta have a ticket when you weigh in your fish


Ok cool. I did not get a ticket to print out but I have a paypal verification on my phone that I paid....hope that will do?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

See you guys at the weigh in


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Since we cannot take any kids fishing this year, we sponsored one 14 year old. Only $35 to sponsor someone who needs to learn to fish. It's not too late.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

When is the 2014 schedule coming wanting to make sure to be off work . Had awesome time last year with my son ?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

This tournament is always Father's Day weekend.

So, it's June 12 - 15, 2014.

Captain's meeting is Thursday night. Fishing is Friday and Saturday and the awards/fish fry is on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool thank you can put pto days in at work!


----------

